# Disney Pixar Movies



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Guys, please excuse my ignorance but do all Disney Pixar DVDs have the TV calibration option, how about the Blue Ray versions, sorry for the dumb question bit if I don't ask I will never know, thanks.
Jeff :huh:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

no, most don't have it


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike Edwards said:


> no, most don't have it


Can you think of any that comes mind, did they do this with their BDs or just the DVDs? Thanks Mike.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

needspeed52 said:


> Can you think of any that comes mind, did they do this with their BDs or just the DVDs? Thanks Mike.
> Cheers Jeff


If I remember correctly toy story 3 has it. I'll check when I get home from work in the morning to be sure though.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

The Incredibles has it along with the first Pirates of the Carribean and Finding Nemo. All of these are thx certified so if you have any that show thx on the back you may be in luck.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys, really appreciate it. These are DVD and not BD correct?
Cheers Jeff


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

needspeed52 said:


> Thanks Guys, really appreciate it. These are DVD and not BD correct?
> Cheers Jeff


Yes the ones I put were dvd not blu ray I know I have more that have audio and video setup not sure which ones though. If I come across any others I will post them.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Ok so if you are looking for the thx optimizer for audio or video you can go to thx.com click on home entertainment then thx optimizer, and finally thx certified releases it shows all the movies with the feature hope this helps.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Ok so if you are looking for the thx optimizer for audio or video you can go to thx.com click on home entertainment then thx optimizer, and finally thx certified releases it shows all the movies with the feature hope this helps.


Thanks, that really helps.


----------

